# cane and stick top suppliers



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

Can someone fill me in on where to buy cane or stick tops/handles? I've looked around the net and haven't found many.Maybe I'm searching using the wrong terminology.I have seen pics of canes with skulls eagles etc. but can't find where to purchase them.Any info will be greatly apprieciated.Thanks.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I use Treelineusa.com quite a bit. Also, I have used gearshift knobs -- you will find a lot of variety and prices of just exactly the kinds of things your looking for -- I did the skull one for halloween eBay and Amazon.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Treeline offers a selection of handles and other cane tops such as hames. Many of the tops you see are eather made by the pepole or are objects that are adapted to work as toppers. The best selection I have seen of commershal toppers is in the UK. Http:// www.allgoodideas.co.uk 
You may want to ask cobalt what he knows about them. I guess they will ship to USA.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah, you can search for "Hood ornaments", "Door Pulls", "Flag Pole toppers", "Finial", depends on what you are exactly wanting. Most aren't technically cane toppers, just items that people found or made.


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks you for the replies,I'll check them out and expand my search for other things to use.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Theres lots of places to choose from , but look in junk shops theres oftern something different in there ,it dosnt have to things people would nornally use, i have even seen a topper that was at one time a plastic toy. just keep a open mind but what ever you try i`m sure it will be okay just dont limit yourself to traditional items


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Flea markets, Estate sales, Garage & Yard sales. Wife and I hit them regularly looking for "treasures"

Just bought an older Craftsman 6" belt/ 9"disc sander combo for $20. Wish I had room for a table router the guy had one of those for sale as well $25.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

X 2 on the flea markets


----------

